# Gravel bike fit/set up



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

How did you set up your Gravel Bike in regards to fit?

Did you go with a similar set up to your road bike, or more in the direction of a MTB? Do you change it at all depending on the riding you do: Gravel Roads compared to light Trail Riding?

Just curious ... Thanks in advance


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

My Gravel bike is set up is identical to my road bike but with a little shorter reach (10mm).


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

My bikes are all set up pretty much the same.

The one minor exception is a bike that is set up for harsh trails has a tad higher stack and shorter reach than the others. It also has 650b wheels and 47mm tires, lightly flared bars and a shock-stop stem.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Ditto Srode. My gravel bike is set up almost the same as my road bike which is an endurance set up. The only difference is I have a shorter stem on my gravel bike. Considering that I use an upright 40 degree stem, a shorter stem shortens both the reach and the stack.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Same as my road bike which is pretty aggressive.

I'm a fairly crappy bike handler on technical trails relative to my pears and think there's probably a connection there. Between that and aero not mattering to me for most rides with a gravel bike I intend to try a less aggressive set up at some point.


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

Well... I bought the gravel bike with the intention that it would replace my road bikes. I was drawn to the compact geometry, higher head tube, and hydraulic disc brakes. It all seemed advantageous. More comfortable in every way. 

I like the saddle positioned at the same height as the handlbars. With the gravel bike, I feel like I'm riding within the bike, more like a motorcycle. As opposed to the road bikes, where one feels perched on top of the bike. (Yeah, I'm getting old)

The only downside was the added weight. The Sequioa Elite, as purchased originally, was 26.5 lbs (w/ 42mm tires and wheels that have and inner diameter of 25mm). 

But for road riding I have an alternate set of wheels and tires which bring the weight down to a more reasonable 23.2 lbs (with pedals). 

I've been using a relatively fast-rolling Vittoria Corsa 25mm gum-wall tires...and they've actually done well enough on some light-gravel roads, that I probably won't need to go back to the original 42mm tires any way. So far, no flats.... and they ride extremely comfortably.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback.

I set mine up similar to my road bike, a bit further back on the saddle and 1cm shorter stem, but otherwise the same.

I was able to get in two rides so far, and really like the set up … then was hit by a truck while on my TT bike and broke multiple bones, concussion, etc. … so the gravel bike is now waiting to be ridden  … another 6-8 weeks before it sees miles again, but there will be lots of miles in it's future


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Sorry to hear your misfortune, hope you recover completely.
I don't have a gravel bike but a MonsterCross. I have the same cockpit dim as my road bikes. You would not believe how wierd it feels when I start a ride on it, almost out of control, but within 1 block and once I get up to speed it all comes in place!
The best thing about that bike, is on my gravel rides I usually only see 1 or 2 cars, that is on a 2 hour ride!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Wookiebiker said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I set mine up similar to my road bike, a bit further back on the saddle and 1cm shorter stem, but otherwise the same.
> 
> I was able to get in two rides so far, and really like the set up … then was hit by a truck while on my TT bike and broke multiple bones, concussion, etc. … so the gravel bike is now waiting to be ridden  … another 6-8 weeks before it sees miles again, but there will be lots of miles in it's future


Oh my, I'm so sorry to hear this. Speedy recovery to you!


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow!! that's really bad - hope you get fully recovered, sounds like you are very lucky to be alive!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

M-theory said:


> I've been using a relatively fast-rolling Vittoria Corsa 25mm gum-wall tires...and they've actually done well enough on some light-gravel roads,



FYI they also sell a Corsa Control which is essentially the same thing but beefed up a little. Basically what the Pave model was relative to the regular Corsa before the changed the line up.

Based on a lot of experience with Paves, I think they are about as good as it can get when you want good quality asphalt road type performance but still feel confident taking them on decent gravel roads.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Wookiebiker said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I set mine up similar to my road bike, a bit further back on the saddle and 1cm shorter stem, but otherwise the same.
> 
> I was able to get in two rides so far, and really like the set up … then was hit by a truck while on my TT bike and broke multiple bones, concussion, etc. … so the gravel bike is now waiting to be ridden  … another 6-8 weeks before it sees miles again, but there will be lots of miles in it's future


Sorry to hear that and hope you heal sooner than later. Glass half full: Another reason to appreciate now having a gravel bike. They are great for avoiding car traffic too.


----------

